# iMovie not responding



## gilbert1111 (Jan 6, 2008)

So, all I wanted to do today, my last day before returning to work, is watch football and edit the Xmas movies. No such luck. Every time i try and load a project into iMovie is starts to load, tells me one more minute and then freezes. Checking shows it is not responding and must be forced to quit.

I'm on an iMac Intel, latest Leopard, and the movies are on a FW drive. I have iLife 2004.

Any help appreciated, and I'm also finding that iPhoto is screwed up as well.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Soulwar (Jan 6, 2008)

Try using disk utility first to repair permissions.
 You can also startup using a new account, and see if that helps with any possible conflicts.
 I have heard of people moving any old files in the iMovie folder to a temporary one, and then try loading movies with some success...
Also, thru disk utility, you can try to repair the disk as well.
How much ram is installed?


----------



## gilbert1111 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you very much. In fact, i called apple, and they worked it out quite easlily. They had me delete my LIBRARY/PREFERENCES file for iMove and my LIBRARY/CACHE file, and that seemd to do it.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## ross is the wor (Dec 20, 2009)

I have iMovie '09. It says Application Not Responding when I try and open it. Yet when I open it in a different user account on the same computer, itll open and work. Any thoughts?


----------

